# single channel vs dual channel ram: power consumption?



## ashikns (Jun 21, 2011)

iam planning to get 4 gb dddr3 ram.which should I choose-single channel or dual channel? am particularly concerned about power consumption.I am planning to buy a core i5 2500 k, asus maximus I V
gene z, ati 5750 running on a cooler master hx 450? so which ram should I choose?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2011)

As long as you dont overclock, the PSU should do just about fine.
But if budget permits, get a Corsair GS600	@Rs.4000


Dont worry RAM is not the most major power consuming device. Processor and Graphics card are the main ones


----------



## ashikns (Jun 21, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> As long as you dont overclock, the PSU should do just about fine.
> But if budget permits, get a Corsair GS600	@Rs.4000
> 
> 
> Dont worry RAM is not the most major power consuming device. Processor and Graphics card are the main ones



is there any notable performance difference between single channel and dual channel?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2011)

Have a look at this test. Very interesting read and results 

Test Results: Single Vs. Dual Channel RAM : Parallel Processing, Part 2: RAM and HDD


----------



## ashikns (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you very much it seems there is not much performance difference, so I'll go with single channel


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2011)

ashikns said:
			
		

> Thank you very much it seems there is not much performance
> difference, so I'll go with single
> channel


 No problem! Happy to help


----------

